# 5D Mark II Shooting HD video clips, anyone?



## AliasPros (Jan 21, 2010)

I currently have been shooting on a Sony FX1 with a letus attachment that allows me to take advantage of my range of SLR high quality lenses, realizing now that the 5D is a prety narley HD camera when used right I am tempted to go all out with the rail system attachement for video... Has anyone tested this camera or shot anything with it that is worth looking at or are we just stuck on still photos? This may be off topic, if so please move me to the right place! LOL 

Current Setup Style (Sony FX1 with 35mm lens attachment option)






Here is a 5D Mark II with a film style rail setup





SOOOOOO SEXY!!! I am tempted to drop the coin on this bad ass setup! I am a video guy so this would be nuts, anyone else have any advice or opinions on 5d used for high quality HD Video Production?

Here is a sample clip shot on 5D Mark II with similar setup! 





ALIAS


----------



## SimpleFoto (Jan 22, 2010)

I have shot a little video but nothing in the quality you are talking about.  You found Vincent's video so you should be able to see what is possible.  You would absolutely need something else for sound - but the video itself is great... especially if you are planning on using a rig.


----------



## Overread (Jan 22, 2010)

You might find you get better answers if you seek out some video based forums. I know some people here have done some video stuff with the 5DM2, but I don't think any have really taken it to the "next level" as it were that you are proposing (though I could be wrong of course).

I know that I have heard quite a few video amateurs have shown interest in the 5DM2 - especailly after canon released the firmwire update since it gave them something that - if purchased as a video camera - would have clost a lot more htan the 5DM2 and some good glass.


----------



## AliasPros (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks, I didn't intend to buy this camera for video, but what people are doing with it online is amazing! I have a wedding video gig next month and will be using the 5D with wireless lavaliere along side my FX1 I may post a few clips from the wedding... We will see how she fairs... 

ALIAS


----------



## Turtlespd (Jan 22, 2010)

I use several focus pullers or rail systems in my career and if you wish to use it with your cannon you can easily learn the skill. If you want to use something like this for a wedding i would say it would be quite difficult. The use of a focus puller is for more of an controlled environment, where one is given instructions on which direction he or she is going. During a wedding people are going left, right, north, south and where ever alcohol may take them. Your end result will be a lot of out of focus shot that will need a lot of post production work to get to look half decent.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 22, 2010)

www.cinema5d.com

There's a lot of info there on DSLR video along with videos members have shot.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 22, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> www.cinema5d.com
> 
> There's a lot of info there on DSLR video along with videos members have shot.


+1

This is primarily a camera/still forum.  I would head over to a dedicated video forum to get solid advice.

What I find amusing is how DSLR's have blurred the line, especially the 5D which is the king of DSLR video.    The 1D4 does even more cool stuff... if you're serious you might want to look into that body.  Although there is a firmware update coming for the 5D2 that will give it the same features, or so the rumor goes.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 22, 2010)

inTempus said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > www.cinema5d.com
> ...


 
What I find amusing are people that still say DSLR video is a gimmick and something that could never be used to do serious video. Those people are funny.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 22, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> inTempus said:
> 
> 
> > Village Idiot said:
> ...


There's little doubt the video the 5D2 and 1D4 produces rivals that of the best dedicated video camera systems.  

However, I can understand the argument that it's not well suited to the DSLR platform.  For it to be truly useful it requires setups like the one pictured above.  For me, I find the video to be frustrating because the audio sucks with the onboard mic and my inability to focus manually and keep tack sharp focus is non-existent.

Once properly configured, the video quality they produce is stunning.  The question is, is the DSLR the platform to kill the dedicated pro video camera or is it a novelty that people will tinker with because it's new but will still turn to dedicated systems for the majority of the serious work?

I can't comment as video isn't my thing.  What I do think is cool is that if I do take an interest in video down the road all I have to do is drop another couple grand into video gear for one of my bodies and I can start shooting pro-level stuff.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jan 22, 2010)

I was at Samy's camera in LA on Fairfax, and saw the rig for the 5D for video. I believe they rent it. Call them, and drive down for the day - have the Canon guy show you what he konws. Rent it in the morning, shoot for a day, and return before they close.


----------



## AliasPros (Jan 22, 2010)

Iron Flatline said:


> I was at Samy's camera in LA on Fairfax, and saw the rig for the 5D for video. I believe they rent it. Call them, and drive down for the day - have the Canon guy show you what he konws. Rent it in the morning, shoot for a day, and return before they close.



Ah ha! Now we are talking! This is a good idea, I already ordered the video quality card with high transfer rates and was going to use my Sony's universal rail system and focus puller with the canon with little modification but I would rather rent the dedicated one as you have suggested. I am only using this camera as a coverage cam only during the ceremony and I can focus tack sharp with the focus puller like second nature since I have been for a good time now with the Sony rig and 35mm SLR lenses in manual focus so I am not afraid of the focusing issue. Granted it would be challenging to shoot a reception with a rig like this that's why I shoot receptions differently then I do ceremonies. My goal is to make the 5D MKII my second coverage camera without having to buy another FX1 with rail system rig etc. if I can achieve this feet then I will be a happy man! The projects I have seen shot with the 5 are very encouraging. I will have more info after mid Feb as I have decided to definitely give it a shot and see how she fairs. 

Here is part of the rig for the Sony...





ALIAS


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 22, 2010)

inTempus said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > inTempus said:
> ...


 
Even the dedicated camera pictured above has a rail system and follow focus. You can get a setup for a DSLR for as little as $800.

A lot of people also use stand alone recorders. You have to think, even the pros wouldn't do a lot of audio from the on board mics. I have a unit that has on board compressors that sound great. I recorded a song by Norma Jean at the show I was shooting and the audio was stunning. Let's just say my earplugs almost weren't enough for that show in the photo pit. The Zoom H4n that I use also has phantom powered inputs so you can plug in external mics. You just have to sync the sound up in post, which isn't an issue.


----------



## AliasPros (Jan 22, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> inTempus said:
> 
> 
> > Village Idiot said:
> ...



AWESOME! Do you have a pic of your rig or clips on youtube from your shows?


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 22, 2010)

AliasPros said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > inTempus said:
> ...


 
I don't have one yet. I'm debating between buying one of two different setups. The recording is just audio. I'll have to upload it.


----------



## Layspeed (Jan 22, 2010)

Very cool video and the sound was pretty good when I connected my headphones to the laptop :thumbup:  You seem pretty gung-ho about the whole ordeal so good luck to you buddy!  I'll be waiting to see future videos.


----------



## AliasPros (Jan 22, 2010)

Layspeed said:


> Very cool video and the sound was pretty good when I connected my headphones to the laptop :thumbup:  You seem pretty gung-ho about the whole ordeal so good luck to you buddy!  I'll be waiting to see future videos.



Well if my 5D MKII already does "decent" video why buy another camera rig for coverage? Right? Yes I will post clips from upcoming wedding in mid Feb, definitely! Thanks for the interest...

ALIAS


----------



## camz (Jan 22, 2010)

I took some video samples with my 5D Mk2 and our videographer put this together.  All these footage were taken from my back and front yard.  Here's the link:

High FiveD Mark 2ThumbsUP on Vimeo​


----------



## AliasPros (Jan 23, 2010)

camz said:


> I took some video samples with my 5D Mk2 and our videographer put this together.  All these footage were taken from my back and front yard.  Here's the link:
> 
> High FiveD Mark 2ThumbsUP on Vimeo​



Wow, quality is on point, however shoot some action and the right score to it, would like to see some other work...


----------



## camz (Jan 23, 2010)

AliasPros said:


> camz said:
> 
> 
> > I took some video samples with my 5D Mk2 and our videographer put this together. All these footage were taken from my back and front yard. Here's the link:
> ...


 
I'm slowly starting to invest more time in video since I purchased the 5D MKII however I'm really a photographer by trade plus I don't have the proper rigs for video. I'm going to be shooting the behind the scenes for our first shoot this season next weekend and see what I come up with. What I didn't like about the video function is how much noise it can pick up from focusing and zooming the lens. I might need an external boom mic to clean it up...


----------



## AliasPros (Jan 24, 2010)

camz said:


> AliasPros said:
> 
> 
> > camz said:
> ...



Absolutely I always shoot with external mics, I see there is a boom setup that mounts to rig, I just gotta choose what rig to get $$$ before the wedding...


----------

